# Missing list of kernel modules

## jbassett

Hello

I can usually dig my way out of Gentoo installation issues with some Googling but this has stumped me:

On boot I get:

VFS: Cannot open root device "sdb3" or unknown-block(0,0)

In the past I have simply recompiled my kernel with "ATA SFF support" and then the appropriate support such as "Intel ESB, ICH, PIIX3, PIIX4 PATA/SATA support".  This time around I have tried the same but have found that the list containing "Intel ESB, ICH, PIIX3, PIIX4 PATA/SATA support" is not available in the kernel config.  Instead only one option reveals itself, "Marvell SATA support".

Using kernel v2.6.34-gentoo-r6.  Last kernel I compiled was v2.6.31-gentoo-r10 and this contained the full listing of kernel modules to compile.

Why is the long list of modules not available to compile in the latest kernel (v2.6.34-gentoo-r6)?

Regards

Jason

----------

## xibo

You might probably require to set CONFIG_ATA_BMDMA . It was introduced in 2.6.34 iirc.

----------

## jbassett

Hello Xibo

CONFIG_ATA_BMDMA is not listed anywhere in the .config file.

Jason

----------

## xibo

Then write it there >_<

Or use menuconfig. it's called "ATA BMDMA support" in device drivers -> serial ata and parallel ata drivers, and requires "ATA SFF support" which you already have.

on the topic, the way to find what modules you require "might" be compiling everything as module as well as enabling module autoloading and have lsmod tell you what modules were autoloaded. however this won't work for BMDMA as it doesn't have the option to become a module.

----------

## jbassett

Hello Xibo

I did write it in the .config originally but did not make any difference.  I have looked in menuconfig where you suggested but only have:

-- Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers

[*]   Verbose ATA error reporting

[*]   SATA Port Multiplier support

[*]   ATA SFF support

<*>     Marvell SATA support

J

----------

## xibo

hmmm... over here:

 *make menuconfig wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ....
> 
> < >   Initio 162x SATA support
> ...

 

 *.config wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> #
> ...

 

----------

## jbassett

Fixed.  All options now showing, I had to turn on "PCI support" under "Bus options".

Thanks for your suggestions.

J

----------

## cach0rr0

in the future, bit of a time saver - don't forget you can search within menuconfig using the forward slash ( / )

It shows you a nice "Depends on", "Selected by", and the tree/path to find the option

If you see one of the items in the "depends on" set to =N, you know what to hunt for and select. 

In this case, if you / and search for 'BMDMA', it should turn up (not case sensitive)

----------

## dermund

 *cach0rr0 wrote:*   

>  in the future, bit of a time saver - don't forget you can search within menuconfig using the forward slash ( / ) 

 

Wow, thank you. That is really something I was missing forever!

Looking at the curses interface it somehow never came into my mind to push '/'  :Wink: 

----------

## mv

 *dermund wrote:*   

> Looking at the curses interface it somehow never came into my mind to push '/' 

 

Who will use menuconfig now that nconfig is available since 2.6.35?

----------

## xibo

 *mv wrote:*   

>  *dermund wrote:*   Looking at the curses interface it somehow never came into my mind to push '/'  
> 
> Who will use menuconfig now that nconfig is available since 2.6.35?

 

People who never heard about nconfig before, such as me. Changelog didn't mention it ( or i oversaw it ) and i don't bother to type make help and checking before building a kernel, guess that also counts for the majority of other linux users.

Well, thanks for the notice though, need to go and check out nconfig now...

----------

## dermund

I tried nconfig and I will possibly use it because it's shorter to type...nothing revolutionary though.

But I also found an annoying thing - being used to 'Escape' back to root menu in menuconfig renders nconfig in turn to terminate itself  :Wink: 

But nconfig has the nicer color theme on my system   :Rolling Eyes: 

Oh .. I'm getting OT.

----------

## mv

 *dermund wrote:*   

> But I also found an annoying thing - being used to 'Escape' back to root menu in menuconfig renders nconfig in turn to terminate itself 

 

On my system, this is not the case: It goes up on level. Only in root menu it exits, and only immediately if nothing was changed.

----------

## dermund

That is what I meant.

----------

